# Achat produits dérivés Apple



## mandrax_fr (9 Septembre 2004)

voila j'aurais souhaité connaitre des sites lesquels on peut se procurer des produits dérivés à l'effigie Apple.

j'ai trouvé ceci http://store.yahoo.com/redlightrunner/aptranpen.html mais je doute que les produits puissent parvenir jusqu'en France  
En fait je cherche la meme chose mais sur un store européen ou francais.


----------



## piro (9 Septembre 2004)

le seul apple store où ils vendent des produits dérivés apple
style t-shirt,mugs,etc
est a cupertino
mais redlight doit pouvoir vendre en france moyennant des frais de port en consequence


----------



## mandrax_fr (9 Septembre 2004)

je pense que je vais contacter Apple France pour en savoir plus.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Septembre 2004)

Redligthrunner.com ici. 

Quelques objets ici. 

MissingBit ici.


----------



## piro (10 Septembre 2004)

ou si c est des t-shirts que tu cherche 
tu dois pouvoir en trouver sur e-bay en cette periode d apres APPLE EXPO
mais parfois a des prix extravageants


----------



## mandrax_fr (10 Septembre 2004)

merci pour les liens

Je cherche plus des produits style blocnote, stylos, book....mais je vois que les prix sont exorbitants sachant qu'à tout cela il faut ajouter les frais de port international, ca serait plus rentable de demander à Apple France.


----------



## krystof (10 Septembre 2004)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> merci pour les liens
> 
> Je cherche plus des produits style blocnote, stylos, book....mais je vois que les prix sont exorbitants sachant qu'à tout cela il faut ajouter les frais de port international, ca serait plus rentable de demander à Apple France.



Le plus rentable, au lieu d'acheter un stylo bille Apple à 50 euros, c'est d'acheter un Bic à 30 cts.
Pareil pour le reste.


----------



## mandrax_fr (10 Septembre 2004)

oui un bic gravé à l'or fin du logo Apple , m'en fou j'ai les moyens jsuis pas à 50¤ près


----------



## krystof (10 Septembre 2004)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> oui un bic gravé à l'or fin du logo Apple , m'en fou j'ai les moyens jsuis pas à 50¤ près



Je t'envoie mon numéro de compte par MP


----------

